# Remotedesktop Win98



## xppx (21. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Webserver auf den Windows 98 läuft und nun wollte ich fragen ob ich auf Windows 98 die Remotedeskotunterstützung installieren kann und mit welchen tool und wie es geht. Und brauche ich dann noch einen Terminalsserver dafür?
Danke schon mal für eure nette hife ;-)


----------



## Johannes Postler (21. Januar 2005)

Windows 98 ist nicht das optimale Serverbetriebssystem. Das aber nur nebenbei...
Zu deinem Problem:
Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit der Remotedesktopverbindung möglich ist. Du könntest aber stattdessen TightVNC verwenden.


----------



## MCIglo (21. Januar 2005)

Johannes Postler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Windows 98 ist nicht das optimale Serverbetriebssystem. Das aber nur nebenbei...
> Zu deinem Problem:
> Ich glaube nicht, dass es mit der Remotedesktopverbindung möglich ist. Du könntest aber stattdessen TightVNC verwenden.



Win98 hat einen großen Vorteil: die meisten Scriptkiddies können damit nichts anfangen 
Ein ordentlich konfiguriertes Win NT ist aber vorzuziehen.


----------



## Hawkster (21. Januar 2005)

Ich empfehle dir rAdmin
bekommste unter http://www.radmin.com

Language-Patch kann ich dir persönlich geben

MFG hawkster


----------



## fluessig (21. Januar 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Win98 hat einen großen Vorteil: die meisten Scriptkiddies können damit nichts anfangen
> Ein ordentlich konfiguriertes Win NT ist aber vorzuziehen.



Hmm, das glaube ich nicht, wenn ich daran denke wie mein Portscanner (immer noch aktualisiert) mir auf Knopfdruck das Passwort zum angemeldeten User in Win98 nennt, dann bekomm ich bei solchen Aussagen Bauchschmerzen.

Bei Win 3.11 würd ich deine These aber bestätigen.

Zum Thema: Auch ich empfehle VNC als Remotelösung. Alternativ zu TightVNC gibt es noch RealVNC und UltraVNC (alle miteinander kompatibel - geschmackssache).


----------



## MCIglo (21. Januar 2005)

Da geb cih dir recht. Meine Aussage ging jetzt speziell auf Dinge wie FTP-Server für Warez isntallieren usw.
Nachdem Win98 keine Dienste in dem Sinn kennt, schaffen das diese Kiddies im Normalfall nicht.
AUch die meisten der aktuellen RootKits funktionieren mit 9x garnicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## xppx (21. Januar 2005)

das ich win98 drauf habe hat einen grund!


----------



## MCIglo (22. Januar 2005)

Darf man diesen erfahren?
Mir fällt ehrlich gesagt nämlich keiner ein.
Auf nem SpielePC bringt das teilweise einen Performancegewinn, aber als Server eher das Gegenteil, da Win9x nur 128MB RAM adressieren kann (oder wurde das mitlerweile korrigiert?)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Januar 2005)

Ich persoenlich hab ja nie was von 98 gehalten.
Hab sehr sehr lange 95 genutzt, dann 'nen kurzen Abstechner nach ME und dann 2000.
Vor 'ner Weile habe ich mir dann auch echt mal XP angeschaut, weil ein Kollege von mir mich andauernt damit genervt hat. Ich fand's (das Wort darf ich hier nicht benutzen) und bin dementsprechend ziemlich fix wieder nach 2000 gewechselt.


----------



## xppx (22. Januar 2005)

So es geht jetzt thx


----------

